# i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics()



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i spent ALOT of money! lol.

before:
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll17/jkinhv/Cookie147.jpg

after:
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll17/jkinhv/Cookie223.jpg

do you like it?
this is everything thats in it: (i bought so much stuff that some stuff didn't even fit in there! lol)

- bird hammock
- side rat hammock
- homemade bird toy
- rope
- bird perch swing
- baby toys
- ladder
- pink house
- water and food bowl
- homemade climbing toy
- bird toy
- bird toy
- bird toy
- bird toy
- bird toy
- and another bird toy
- dog toy
- 3 balls
- tubes
- pot
- colourful paperclips

what do you guys think?
let me know,
skitza


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

now that you went out & broke the bank you won't feel so bad about offering the kids hand me downs & tag sale items when it is time to remodel again

LOL

You don't need to spend money on rats, often their most favorite possessions are items we would typical drop in the recycle bin & send out to the curb once a week.

Card board boxes, plastic jugs, old t-shirts that didn't survive the last trip in the yard gardening (preferably unwashed & heavily soiled)... an old slipper or shoe... to name a few


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

But, hey, it looks awesome! I bet they're super thrilled. 

But A1A's right, as far as rats are concerned, there's precious little that ISN'T a toy to them.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

sorry, i didn't mean to upset you guys, i just got like a whole bunch of money by painting someones shed and so i wanted to spend some of it on my ratties. and besides, petsmart was haveing a HUGE sale! i got like almost everything for like $10!!! and petsmart is expensive!
lol, anyway i am sure glad my ratties are happy .


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

All that for $10? That must have been some sale, I'm sad I missed it!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

O.O Sale? And I missed it?!?!?
GAH ><


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

lol, yes, it was quite amazing. they were having a clearence sale, because they were getting new stuff in stalk and they just wern't selling anything. so like $15 stuff would be on sale/clearence for like $2.99!!
they were amazing prices so i had to buy something for my ratties. (i ended up getting more than something. lol though i think it was just in canada. i'm not sure. anyways. i hope there is another one where you guys live and so your ratties can have lots of toys too!,
ttyl,
skitza


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

ohh mann what a transformation. nice work =]


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

Nice job!
I'm guessing that your rats are getting along fine now, since they are together in the cage?


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

Hey, that looks great!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

well, they are not exactly in the same cage.  i tried and tried but nothing worked. one night i tried cleaning a cage very very well, and then i put a bit of that vanilla stuff behind there ears and on there bellies (its smelt great ) and then i put them together in the cage that was very very clean. i also put some food in there but nothing worked. they just faught faught and faught! of course i think it is cookie that is trying to have domanence because she keeps humping daisyy and then daisy gets ticked off and then flipps out at cookie. (cookie is still kinda young so she can't really defend herself)
so i put one thing of daisy's in the cage and one thing of cookies but that didn't work either and this is very rare but they ignored the food!!
whats going on here? will i ever be able to put them together and then buy a big big parrot cage for them?
please help,
skitza


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

that looks great, has given me some ideas for the girls cage when i start doing theirs.
i bet the ratties are loving it.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

no blood no foul


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

Sweet! Bird toys and dog toys and actually cat toys are a hit with rats

My rats have

A bird toy with a mirror and bell.. a dog rope toy (could be used for a parrot to) another little rope toy with wooden blocks to gnaw at..erm what else do they have , they have lots lol
Jess x


----------



## fat-rat (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

thats a really good ratty cage


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

How cute! I have one of those happy hut hideaways as well  my rat prefers her plush tree house instead though  

I have to agree about the money thing as well lol I've learned my lesson! I know Ive spent well over 200 dollars just on "accessories" and she just chewed the plush tree house up anyway, theres a little hole in the back now where she likes to stick her nose out of while sleeping. 

Eh, she wont use any of the other toys I got her -sad-


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: i gave my ratty's cage a complete makeover! ()pics(*

thanks for all your posts you guys!  very much appreciated.


----------

